# raw fed dogs and urine test question



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

so I posted before about Babs BUN test results being high and with a lot of help from all of you who posted and some research I see that that is fairly normal for raw fed dogs, now my next question, the vet is doing a urine test to make sure her kidneys are functioning properly and not dumping protien (vets words) will those test results show a high level of protien also... and does anyone know what the normal range is for a raw fed dog? My vet is no advocate for raw and not sure if he would know what normal is for a dog on raw.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i think protein in urine has more to do with kidney function and should not be different based on what is fed. i don't know much about it though so hopefully someone with more knowledge will respond


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree with BearMurphy - I get pee tests often on my raw fed dog - even though blood tests are often "abnormal" the pee tests are always in the normal range. I really don't know if out of range is ok for a raw fed dog but I haven't heard of it. Just the blood tests.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

They will check the specific gravity in the urine as well as the protein levels. It should be done on a first morning urine sample. This site will help explain what is done...hope it helps! Urinary health, urine ph levels in dogs, cat urinary health, struvite crystals, kidney stones, bladder infections, grain-free cat food, grain-free dog food, health meter detection cat litter


----------

